Ask HN: A way to quantify data and energy wasted on YouTube background music? - blondie9x
======
blondie9x
What I mean is the use case where a user listens to music videos on their
browser in the background. They are not on the tab or they do not have the
window open. They are just looking for music. Aside from YouTube is there
another way in the browser to listen to music?

